# Jmicron Y disco SATA

## diegoto

Que tal gente, tengo un problemita con mi mother, tengo una MSI 965P Neo y tiene el controlador de IDE Jmicron donde tengo conectado la grabadora de DVD, y tengo un disco SATA I, mi siguiente problema es bootear el LIVE-CD de Gentoo, probe con "gentoo all-generic-ide" funciona arranca todo pero el SATA no me lo reconoce ! y no puedo hacer la instalacion sobre el HD.

Alguna idea ?

Saludos!

----------

## Neodraco

Podrías probar con otro live-cd de otra distro que lleve un kernel mas reciente, quizá con eso puedas arrancar. Una vez logrado, la instalación la puedes hacer igual sea desde la distro que sea.

----------

## sefirotsama

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> Podrías probar con otro live-cd de otra distro que lleve un kernel mas reciente, quizá con eso puedas arrancar. Una vez logrado, la instalación la puedes hacer igual sea desde la distro que sea.

 

Te iva a decir otras cosas... pero esta es la mejor idea. Inicia un liveCD de otra distribución y haz la instalación desde ese livecd.

Claro que yo primero probaria las opciones de arranque pero si dices que ya lo has probado y no te va pues nada de nada.

Si no tienes bajado ningún live todavia, mejor que uses un knoppix, son los mejor live que he visto de momento

----------

## lukin-amd64

Hola

Aqui tienes los cd-'s de gentoo con soporte jmicron.

Saludos

----------

## Neodraco

 *lukin-amd64 wrote:*   

> Hola
> 
> Aqui tienes los cd-'s de gentoo con soporte jmicron.
> 
> Saludos

 

Tengo curiosidad, ¿dónde es "aquí"?

----------

## Stolz

 *Neodraco wrote:*   

> Tengo curiosidad, ¿dónde es "aquí"?

 

En el foro

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494931-highlight-jmicron.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-494387-highlight-jmicron.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-505165.html

 :Smile: 

----------

## diegoto

Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.

Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?

Saludos!

----------

## Stolz

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.
> 
> Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?
> 
> Saludos!

 

EL Kernel de gentoo-souces tiene aplicados una serie de parches (en mi opinión, bastante interesantes). Tienes más detalles de los parches en http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches/kernels.htm

Saludozzzzz

----------

## lukin-amd64

Perdon me olvide de poner el link jee.   :Crying or Very sad: 

http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/downloads_kOT.html

Saludos y perdon .

----------

## Neodraco

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> ... pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red. 

 

A lo otro ya te ha contestado Stolz, sólo comentar que los ethX no aparecen en /dev. Así que no los busques ahí, porque no los vas a encontrar. xD

----------

## diegoto

Te comento mi problema no es para este hilo pero bueno, cuando cargo el modulo de la placa de red me dice que se creo sobre eth0 y demas, todo perfecto pero cuando hago un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start me dice que no encuentra la red a que se debe, antes tenia otra mother y funcionaba perfecto la configuracion de /etc/conf.d/net pero ahora me dice eso.

----------

## Stolz

Deberías abrir un hilo nuevo poniendo el mensaje exacto, si no, es difícil ayudarte.

----------

## Javigis

 *diegoto wrote:*   

> Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.
> 
> Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?
> 
> Saludos!

 

Hola a todos. tengo la asus pb5.

que imagen bajaste?es que a mi no me funciona ninguna, la que no me da error de lectura directamente no me la carga.Probe con la minimal installation y solo llegaba a tener una linea de comandos(todo parece que bien montado) pero a partir de esa linea de comandos que?que hago a continuacion?AYUUUUUUUUUUDA

Por favor responder

Gracias

----------

## Neodraco

Si lo que pretendes es instalar Gentoo, lo suyo sería proceder a la instalación según http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml.

----------

## diegoto

Esta es la imagen que baje. Es para una arquitectura de 64bits !!

http://www.kernel-of-truth.net/amd64_r5/amd64_r5.tar.bz2

Y luego para la instalacion segui nomas el link que te da Neodraco. http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/index.xml

Saludos!

----------

## Noss

 *Javigis wrote:*   

>  *diegoto wrote:*   Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.
> 
> Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?
> 
> Saludos! 
> ...

 

Yo tengo la misma placa que tú, y con poner all-generic-ide en el inico ya te detecta las unidades ide a la perfección, luego es solo cuestión de seguir el manual de instalación. Es fácil tranquilo, si luego te sale alguna duda en concreto durante la instalación, intentaré ayudarte en lo que mi poco conocimiento me permita

un saludo

----------

## Javigis

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *Javigis wrote:*    *diegoto wrote:*   Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.
> 
> Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?
> 
> Saludos! 
> ...

 

De acuerdo voy a probar como me va con eso y os comento, de todas formas lo de all-generic-ide no me funciona

Muuuuuuuuuuchas gracias por contestar.

Un saludo

----------

## diegoto

con all-generic-ide te carga bien los ide pero los SATA No los carga ! era lo que me pasaba a mi.

----------

## Javigis

 *Noss wrote:*   

>  *Javigis wrote:*    *diegoto wrote:*   Gracias, ya baje la imagen y pude instalar, lo que si tengo problemas con el kernel me parece porque me carga perfecto todo. pero tengo problema con los modulos, cuando carga el modulo de mi placa de red Realteck 8110 me dice que lo situo en eth0, pero /dev/eth0 no aparece ??? y por lo tanto no tengo red.
> 
> Que diferencia hay con el kernel de kernel.org y el kernel-source que provee gentoo ?
> 
> Saludos! 
> ...

 

Perdona mi mas absoluta IGNORANCIA, pero es que no entiendo muy bien que es exactamente lo que carga o como instalarlo desde la linea del shell. Donde empieza a hablar de eso en el manual? la parte ".e. Configurando las opciones de compilación "?Tengo que comilar el kernel o algo asi? Me bastaría con que me dijeras en donde empieza hablar el manual de esto, 

Gracias

----------

## Javigis

Perdona se me a olvidado decir que no me va internet.

----------

